# Is it possible to change from ENFP to ENTP?



## laughsintree (Jun 26, 2018)

In the past a quiz typed me as ENFP. Actually, when I was a teen I seemed to have strong internal values. I was deeply interested in activism. I felt like I was going against society, and I wasn’t influenced by the disagreement of those around me, because it seemed right to me. This sounds like an Fi thing. 

However, for many months now I’ve been typing as ENTP. These days I’m open minded, and tend to come to conclusions based on critical thinking. I’m very aware of how I’m expected to act, and care about that more than developing my own personal values. I have a risky sense of humour but I usually only show it around close friends because I don’t like too much conflict. Every time I read about ENFP, it says their internal values are very important to them, this doesn't sound much like me. Now, I always think before reacting. I end up stepping back and thinking about it from a bigger perspective and believe that values and right/wrong are subjective and I should follow morals to keep harmony, rather than because they are “right”. Now this sounds like Fe. 

I’m completely at a loss to whether I use auxiliary Fi or tertiary Fe. I’m just too damn curious about this stuff. Input is appreciated!


----------



## _He_ (Nov 26, 2014)

It's called personality type, and rightly so, but it's also a lot about preference. Your preferences when it comes to cognition give you a type, and not the other way around. Everyone uses all of the cognitive functions, but to a different degree. The "what" as far as behavior goes can be very similar for completely different types; But the "why" is the where you get the to the real crux of the issue.

As for your use of Fi, it could be that it was Fe all along that looked like Fi, but I couldn't say that for you. Fe and Fi aren't completely separate entities. They are both a form of relative reasoning that look at things through the lens of comparison e.g. "This virtue is better than that virtue." One is more intensive (Fi) and the other is more extensive (Fe).

But then it gets even more nuanced because even Ti and Fi are not completely separate entities. They are both reasoning that make decisions based on the data available. Ti reasons in absolutes, while Fi reasons in relative terms. They can both come to the same conclusions, but they just may arrive there differently.

As for your recent changes of personality, it could all simply be maturation. Fi can learn to develop a value for absolute reasoning, and Ti can look to develop a more grounded approach of seeing the evaluative relative reasoning of Fi as necessary for life in many cases.

I used to type myself as a Perceiver because my life wasn't together and I had bad stereotypes of what being a perceiver meant. I personally think that I was what I am now all along, but I just wasn't mature or developed enough to know who I was. All the types are important, but knowing your best-fit type can be a major step forward in personal growth.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes because ENFP and ENTP are very similar, since only the middle functions are switched which are not as well differentiated (unlike INTP vs INFP). Ti/Fe vs Fi/Te is just bullshit anyway imo.

Similar types based on function model (because they share the shame dominant function):

ENFP and ENTP (Ne dom's)
ESFP and ESTP (Se dom's)
INFJ and INTJ (Ni dom's)
ISFJ and ISTJ (Si dom's)

ENFJ and ESFJ (Fe dom's)
ENTJ and ESTJ (Te dom's)
INFP and ISFP (Fi dom's)
INTP and ISTP (Ti dom's)


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

Not really, it probably means you didn't know your type fully then.

Types go through a development, so as you grow older, you begin to notice your functions outside of your dominant function more. Ne doms as they get older will see if they have Fi or Ti auxiliary.
Also are you sure you did not just mistype? Fi and Ti can look similar in use. Because while many are saying it isn't that different, based off cognitive functions, it is. We're looking at Fe-Ti vs. Fi-Te. Te and Ti are very different, as is Fi and Fe. So I think you've just grown a bit and discovered a bit more.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

That said, I do want to say that ENTP is a very individualistic thinker, high up there amongst the types most likely to give fuck all about other people's opinions. ENFP on the other hand is a bit more subject to group think (higher on agreeableness), although their values are more individualized which can give them a more eccentric appearance. (ENTP can also look eccentric but not on purpose. Just mostly a result of not giving too much shit about external appearances.) So I'd say ENTP is driven more by autonomy while ENFP by authenticity. That is why many ENTP's become entrepeneurs, which is less of an interest for ENFP, who I'd imagine have less issues with authority. Also, ENTP is a more philosophical thinker while ENFP more psychological. They're also both aliens that crashed on the wrong planet, so when come into contact they often feel a weird sense of kinship.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

And here I thought MBTI was all BS...


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

How strong is your Ti?

Ti and Fi should be sufficiently different to differentiate.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Infinitely Fine said:


> How strong is your Ti?
> 
> Ti and Fi should be sufficiently different to differentiate.


I think they are tricky to differentiate. They are just very similar.


----------



## Row (Apr 28, 2018)

laughsintree said:


> In the past a quiz typed me as ENFP. Actually, when I was a teen I seemed to have strong internal values. I was deeply interested in activism. I felt like I was going against society, and I wasn’t influenced by the disagreement of those around me, because it seemed right to me. This sounds like an Fi thing.
> 
> However, for many months now I’ve been typing as ENTP. These days I’m open minded, and tend to come to conclusions based on critical thinking. I’m very aware of how I’m expected to act, and care about that more than developing my own personal values. I have a risky sense of humour but I usually only show it around close friends because I don’t like too much conflict. Every time I read about ENFP, it says their internal values are very important to them, this doesn't sound much like me. Now, I always think before reacting. I end up stepping back and thinking about it from a bigger perspective and believe that values and right/wrong are subjective and I should follow morals to keep harmony, rather than because they are “right”. Now this sounds like Fe.
> 
> I’m completely at a loss to whether I use auxiliary Fi or tertiary Fe. I’m just too damn curious about this stuff. Input is appreciated!



INFP here (close enough to our E brother  ), being an ENFP doesn't mean you're going to always be fighting for your values and be an activist. The only way I "fight for my values" is by voting and sometimes donating money to charities but that's about it. Also values could be anything, being respectful to others is a value. What I mean to say is not all XNFPs are SJW and incapable of critical thinking. I think that values are subjective and I try to respect other people's point of view, and I'm Fi-dom!

Also out of all the people I've met online the ones that are hard core activists are ESFJ (she works with asylum seekers/refugees...) and ENFJ (he volunteers at shelters and works in an environmental NGO)... and they're Fe-dom. The ENFPs I've met have always been respectful and have never defended their values "tooth and nail" like I would do (that's not a criticism by the way), they've mostly been bubbly and agreable.

I'm not sure about your type from what you've said in your post but that's my 2 cents roud: . If you want you can answer the questionnaires and I'd gladly give you my opinion even if I'm not good at typing :wink:


----------



## Yuno (Apr 17, 2018)

set of functions you have natural preference for determines your type. You can develop other functions as well but that doesn't change your type.
Eg. I was mistyped many times because I have decent T, but I'm an INFP no doubt.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

laughsintree said:


> In the past a quiz typed me as ENFP. Actually, when I was a teen I seemed to have strong internal values. I was deeply interested in activism. I felt like I was going against society, and I wasn’t influenced by the disagreement of those around me, because it seemed right to me. This sounds like an Fi thing.
> 
> However, for many months now I’ve been typing as ENTP. These days I’m open minded, and tend to come to conclusions based on critical thinking. I’m very aware of how I’m expected to act, and care about that more than developing my own personal values. I have a risky sense of humour but I usually only show it around close friends because I don’t like too much conflict. Every time I read about ENFP, it says their internal values are very important to them, this doesn't sound much like me. Now, I always think before reacting. I end up stepping back and thinking about it from a bigger perspective and believe that values and right/wrong are subjective and I should follow morals to keep harmony, rather than because they are “right”. Now this sounds like Fe.
> 
> I’m completely at a loss to whether I use auxiliary Fi or tertiary Fe. I’m just too damn curious about this stuff. Input is appreciated!


Fi and Fe aren't about right or wrong, emotions, or morality. Being right trumping other peoples emotions (and being aware of it), is because you have Fe. people who have Fi don't use it to think about other people, they use their extrovert functions to do that. When it says ENFP's internal values are very important, it's because they don't have anything to process truth/knowledge. They must trust other peoples information, and observe it's structure for flaws, then an ENFP does that (not well) and then goes with their "gut feeling" (Fi). ENFP and ENTP aren't as similar as most people think, the only thing they have in common is Ne/Si superior/inferior. In my experience the easiest way to tell them apart is that ENTP will play fight verbally, ENFP will play fight physically. ENTP isn't a touchy (like to touch) person but ENFP is. ENTP will say things to provoke a conversation, ENFP will say things to provoke a reaction.

edit: when i say those last examples, I'm kind of thinking about people who you see often and are fairly good friends with. especially immature ENTP's will poke for a reaction... all the time. They are the "boys" who throw food at pedestrians from moving cars.

edit: edit: ENTP's will be able to have deep conversations. Ti means you can handle new information and judge it's validity on the fly with little structure, incorporate and add to it and keep a conversation going about anything. ENFP will just look like a deer in headlights if you start talking about quantum physics.


----------

